# My Core i5, RX 480 PC rebooting when starting game, looks like PSU is culprit



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi everyone
The ones who know me, already know that I was a Rocket League player for whole of 2016 and for most part of 2017 but I stopped playing it since this year completely. So I moved on to other games like racing games and GTA V.

After months of not being able to find time to play, when I tried playing GTA V again last week, I was not able to do so, since as soon as the game loads after a few seconds, PC gets rebooted. This was also for the case while playing Moto GP and Gravel demo. I tried playing Rocket league, and I was able to play it for 10 min without rebooting.

That made no sense, so I started debugging the issue. I tired not limited to, following things:
1. Disk check for errors
2. Updating AMD graphics drivers
3. Downgrading AMD graphics drivers
4. Disabling graphics card completely, during which PC didn't reboot, although game was playing at 15 fps.

At this point I thought maybe it's my GFX. But then why I was able to play Rocket League. So I thought maybe my PC reboots when I attempt to play "demanding games". So I tried:
5. Lowering graphics settings of the game Gravel demo, to low and reducing resolution to 1366x768 down from fHD.

This also didn't prevent my PC to reboot. So I went on the internet to see if others are facing similar issues. I was able to find this page which suggested to install OCCT which is a tool that checks PSU. Computer rebooting while playing games - [Solved] - PC Gaming

6. So I installed the tool OCCT.

The CPU test didn't do anything, except raising temperature of CPU to critical levels. But the GPU test and Power supply test, sure led to my PC being rebooted. As soon as I start the test, PC gets rebooted immediately.

*This probably means my PSU is not able to carry sufficient load.* Now I have following questions:

1. How suddenly my Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU is not able to carry the load, when it use to for years?
2. Is it safe to work on a PC if I don't game?
3. Is there any other test that I can do to "confirm" that it's the PSU?
4. Can it be repaired? Or should I just try to get a new PSU? After all this PSU served me for more than 3 years (can't recall when I bought this PSU exactly).

Specs in signature and also below:

```
HP Pavillion 22XW Monitor (1080p)
Cooler Master E350N
WD 1 TB WD Blue
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts
Intel 3.2 GHz 4570 i5 (LGA 1150)
G.Skill DDR3 12 GB RAM
MSI H87M-G43 Mobo
MSI RX 480 4 GB GPU
Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB
```


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 3, 2018)

First of all you should have used a higher wattage PSU as rx 480 is a power hungry GPU.



Vyom said:


> 1. How suddenly my Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU is not able to carry the load, when it use to for years?



probably some deterioration of capacitors as the PSU will be at high load when GPU is stressed. How long have you been using this PSU with your GPU?



> 2. Is it safe to work on a PC if I don't game?



share the voltage readings from BIOS . Probably the voltage may be dropping more than it is allowed under higher load. If that is the cause , then it may not be a good idea continuing with your PSU.



> 3. Is there any other test that I can do to "confirm" that it's the PSU?



is it possible to borrow a higher wattage PSU from a friend?


> 4. Can it be repaired? Or should I just try to get a new PSU? After all this PSU served me for more than 3 years (can't recall when I bought this PSU exactly).


if it is out of warranty, get a new one provided the PSU is the culprit. get atleast a 550W PSU, like corsair tx550m or cx550.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 3, 2018)

@gta5


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2018)

*Test before buy*


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> First of all you should have used a higher wattage PSU as rx 480 is a power hungry GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew when I bought RX 480 that 430 watt PSU is a bit living on the edge. And it worked too. But now if your capacitor theory is true then yes I will need to get a higher watt PSU.
I bought my GPU on Oct 2016. So using this GPU with PSU for about 20 months.

I will share the voltage readings soon.

I can arrange Antec VP450P 450 Watts PSU from my friend to test. Will report once I test it.




Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Jun 5, 2018)

vyom said:
			
		

> . How suddenly my Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU is not able to carry the load, when it use to for years?
> 2. Is it safe to work on a PC if I don't game?
> 3. Is there any other test that I can do to "confirm" that it's the PSU?
> 4. Can it be repaired? Or should I just try to get a new PSU? After all this PSU served me for more than 3 years (can't recall whe
> [/code]



1) Much more chances of it being a PSU problem

Caps have a finite life , given the age and usage of PSU they have likely run their lifetime

2) No on a safe side , although it may appear to be working , failed cap would probably   increase ripple quite a bit and affect voltages  , that ripple will then be transferred to your caps on motherboard and gpu .. And they would be under stress , thus reducing their lifetime.. Now whether that will signifcantly shorten their life or only marginally will depend how much of it has increased

3) test with other PSU like vp450p from friend you mentioned

4) repair possible-  yes .. But PSU uses special types of caps that are hard to find and most local repair guys wouldn't know about it, .. They would just put general cap of same voltage and capacitance .. So it would fail again after a few months while also increasing ripple.. So if you want to recap you will have to use good quality decent brand caps and replace most of them  otherwise will be doing the same thing after a few months again , which can get expensive  if you order new ones.. Though it can be a permanent fix then

If very tight on budget a new PSU like cx450 @3.2 k is much better with 5 year warranty , if PSU is the cause """test it first with other PSU before buying""""


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2018)

So I managed to check my PC with my friend's Seasonic 450 watt PSU. I played Gravel demo and also GTA V for half hour. PC didn't reboot at all.

As for voltage readings, here are they in below pic. I can't see much difference, but I think PSU being the culprit is sure now.
*i.imgur.com/UAHiTap.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice cone !


----------



## billubakra (Jun 11, 2018)

Ab mera bhai Vyom cheer fad karega psu's ki before purchasing. Waiting for your comparison thread brother.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Nice cone !



My first use of Paint 3D. Just tried to see what's the fuss about 3D is from Microsoft Bindows! 



billubakra said:


> Ab mera bhai Vyom cheer fad karega psu's ki before purchasing. Waiting for your comparison thread brother.


Hehe. Bilkul koshish karunga. xD


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2018)

Created this thread to find the best PSU: Looking for best PSU for my Core i5 4570 and RX 480 PC

Closing this thread as it served the purpose.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2018)

Opened this thread again. Since this is weird.

How to make sure that PSU is the actual culprit? Today I was able to play GTA V for 25 min and the PC didn't go restart. 
I also tried the OCCT benchmark and PC didn't reboot while previously use to reboot as soon as I hit start the benchmark.

PLEASE HALP.

@gta5 @billubakra @Nerevarine @whitestar_999


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey if some caps are failing, you cant predict when they will work or not. If your PC works 100 % with the new PSU, then obviously the old one is the culprit.
The RX580 was never meant to be run with a CX430v2 anyway, its just barely borderline passes the OK status, get a new PSU (as you have done tests enough to prove it is the culprit) and forget about this business


----------



## billubakra (Jun 20, 2018)

∆∆∆∆ +1
Don't use that PSU, it might harm the other components too. Just get the new one as you have selected in the other thread.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey if some caps are failing, you cant predict when they will work or not. If your PC works 100 % with the new PSU, then obviously the old one is the culprit.
> The RX580 was never meant to be run with a CX430v2 anyway, its just barely borderline passes the OK status, get a new PSU (as you have done tests enough to prove it is the culprit) and forget about this business


I think you mean RX 480. Or did you mean RX 580?
Yes I have done the tests. But after that I tested my PC with my friend's PSU. After which now the PC is also working with my old PSU and stress testing is not making my PC reboot. Could that mean that maybe the wires were loose perhaps?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> ∆∆∆∆ +1
> Don't use that PSU, it might harm the other components too. Just get the new one as you have selected in the other thread.


I still want to confirm if the CX 430 v2 is the culprit, cause if it isn't, then surely the reboot problem might arise with new PSU too.
And right now the new PSU is sealed pack and I can resell it if it's not the issue!


----------



## billubakra (Jun 21, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I still want to confirm if the CX 430 v2 is the culprit, cause if it isn't, then surely the reboot problem might arise with new PSU too.
> And right now the new PSU is sealed pack and I can resell it if it's not the issue!


It is the culprit. Didn't you test it with your friend's psu?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 21, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I think you mean RX 480. Or did you mean RX 580?
> Yes I have done the tests. But after that I tested my PC with my friend's PSU. After which now the PC is also working with my old PSU and stress testing is not making my PC reboot. Could that mean that maybe the wires were loose perhaps?


About last line maybe, maybe not. Perform some more diagnostic tests to be sure. And wait for gta5 and whitestar to chip in.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> It is the culprit. Didn't you test it with your friend's psu?


I did. The PC ran fine at that time. But isn't it possible that the PC was rebooting because of some loose wire connection? And when I swapped the PSU the issue was resolved?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> About last line maybe, maybe not. Perform some more diagnostic tests to be sure. And wait for gta5 and whitestar to chip in.


Not sure what more tests I can perform. The OCCT benchmark isn't failing the PSU anymore.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 21, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I did. The PC ran fine at that time. But isn't it possible that the PC was rebooting because of some loose wire connection? And when I swapped the PSU the issue was resolved?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk



Again maybe. Can you test this PSU in some other system and perform a test in that system?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Again maybe. Can you test this PSU in some other system and perform a test in that system?


It's difficult to replicate the issue in another system since it would only work if it's on heavy load.
I would rather test my own system with some other PSU, which I already did and PC didn't reboot when I did.

I think the issue is resolved temporarily and it will resurface again. I just need to do some tests, which I am not of right now.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 21, 2018)

Vyom said:


> It's difficult to replicate the issue in another system since it would only work if it's on heavy load.
> I would rather test my own system with some other PSU, which I already did and PC didn't reboot when I did.
> 
> I think the issue is resolved temporarily and it will resurface again. I just need to do some tests, which I am not of right now.



Ah. How much did you pay for the new one btw?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Ah. How much did you pay for the new one btw?


Rs 6513 including shipping and payment gateway charges of 2%.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Did you take into account UPS in these tests?I mean do tests with your old psu with/without UPS or with fully charged/partially charged UPS batteries.If caps are the issue then there are more chances of psu issue coming up during powercut/resume when switchover happens between mains & UPS power.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Did you take into account UPS in these tests?I mean do tests with your old psu with/without UPS or with fully charged/partially charged UPS batteries.If caps are the issue then there are more chances of psu issue coming up during powercut/resume when switchover happens between mains & UPS power.


Umm no. I didn't take into account UPS. But I could easily replicate the PC being shutdown as a direct result of starting the OCCT benchmark. Now though no matter how much I game, how much I run the OCCT benchmark, my PC seems to be working A-ok.

I also just placed an hour of Crew 2 (open beta) on Ultra settings. No reboot. I think my PC trolled me hard af. -__-

Any up to buy a sealed packed TX650M?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Umm no. I didn't take into account UPS. But I could easily replicate the PC being shutdown as a direct result of starting the OCCT benchmark. Now though no matter how much I game, how much I run the OCCT benchmark, my PC seems to be working A-ok.
> 
> I also just placed an hour of Crew 2 (open beta) on Ultra settings. No reboot. *I think my PC trolled me hard af. -__-*
> 
> Any up to buy a sealed packed TX650M?



Mere bhai 1 baat yaad rakhna, jab kismat ho gandu to kya karega pandu.


----------



## gta5 (Jun 22, 2018)

If the issue is because of caps , then electrolytic caps do have self healing properties..

I DON'T suggest to use that old PSU and game on that.. And NOT to experiment with it trying to put load on it to see if it is working or not..

Your old PSU even though appear to be working , may not have  lot of life as it is So your new investment isn't waste .. And we can only guess about what kind of ripple it is outputting..

Use the new PSU ,

If the issue doesn't appear again after a month with new PSU then you can be pretty sure it was related to old PSU..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2018)

gta5 said:


> If the issue is because of caps , then electrolytic caps do have self healing properties..
> 
> I DON'T suggest to use that old PSU and game on that.. And NOT to experiment with it trying to put load on it to see if it is working or not..
> 
> ...


Damn, you are scaring me.
Alright, I think I will use my new PSU and put the CX430V2 idle, possibly to be used with some secondary PC.

Once I install the TX650 I am planning to open the CX430V2 and to see if there any physical signs of aging of the caps. I know the caps can have charge and I may get an electric shock, but I can be careful.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Damn, you are scaring me.
> Alright, I think I will use my new PSU and put the CX430V2 idle, possibly to be used with some secondary PC.
> 
> Once I install the TX650 I am planning to open the CX430V2 and to see if there any physical signs of aging of the caps. *I know the caps can have charge and I may get an electric shock, but I can be careful.*



Not worth it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

Keep CX430V2 as backup/secondary pc usage.In my experience it pays to have a secondary psu around even if just for testing purposes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Mere bhai 1 baat yaad rakhna, jab kismat ho gandu to kya karega pandu.


Takiakalaam of @billubakra


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

So, I finally upgraded my PC from CX430 V2 to TX 650M. And I can feel my PC is happy. (Why wouldn't it?).

Here are some pics (from album: Installing Corsair TX 650M)

*i.imgur.com/qUWCTJO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UjgYeYL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HbtZnsV.jpg

Please don't mind the cable management. I just zip-tied all the cables in top corner.

I got a wire of these pins (I think EU version), so I would need to use a converter. So right now I had to use the old power cable.
My question is that the new plug says it's 13A 250V, while the old power cable said 7A, 250V. So is old cable bad for this new PSU?

*i.imgur.com/jXiThvX.jpg

Also these two 4-Pin 12V CPU cable is joined in a strange way. I can't separate the two cables, since I only needed one 4-pin 12V CPU cable.

*i.imgur.com/zTDs7Qo.jpg

Thanks everyone for the help. Now I will see if my PC reboots again or not.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

Next purchase : Cabinet 
Waiting for that excel sheet, cuz I might need it too


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

While I would like a new cabinet I don't think I "need" it right now.
Maybe when I make a new PC with water cooler and dual GFX and LEDs.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2018)

Nah man, dual GPU, water cooling and LEDs are all gimmicks, even I planned to do all that with my PC, but ended up not doing it because its just useless. Would rather spend the money on storage etc. My PC isnt a looker just like yours


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Nah man, dual GPU, water cooling and LEDs are all gimmicks, even I planned to do all that with my PC, but ended up not doing it because its just useless. Would rather spend the money on storage etc. My PC isnt a looker just like yours


I would rather spend money on safety (like PSU),  and performance like SSD and graphics (like GFX) , then make it look all flashy. xD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2018)

Look at cpu cable connector carefully there should be a fine line there. You should be able to split apart the connector(only upto the cable) along that line.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Look at cpu cable connector carefully there should be a fine line there. You should be able to split apart the connector(only upto the cable) along that line.


I ain't opening my cabinet until I need to clean it up, or until another issue crops up.

Thanks all of you folks here. One more issue can be closed in the books. (For now atleast).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2018)

^^So how did you connect it without splitting it apart.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^So how did you connect it without splitting it apart.


I think there's some miscommunication. I didn't have any problem connecting one of the 4 pin. Cause they can be split.
I was saying that two 4 pin 'cables' are joined in a very strange way, such that it's not easy to take one apart from one, thereby negatively impacting cable management. Look at the image again.

*i.imgur.com/zTDs7Qo.jpg

Two wires from each 4 lane cable are splitted into both 4 pin plugs.


----------



## chetansha (Jun 24, 2018)

Pls change the cabinet too if you can. Top psu is never a good idea.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Pls change the cabinet too if you can. Top psu is never a good idea.


Now what's wrong with that? If it's just aesthetic and not performance then I care less.


----------



## chetansha (Jun 24, 2018)

Hot air from psu blows downwards towards cpu and gfx card

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Hot air from psu blows downwards towards cpu and gfx card


Oh right. I guess there's a lot to learn. They don't make cases with such enhancements, for no reason, now do they?

_Miles to go before I sleep... And miles to go before I sleep._


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

Isn't there an opening at the top of your cabinet? What make case is that?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Isn't there an opening at the top of your cabinet? What make case is that?


That's Cooler Master Elite 310. And no there isn't an opening on top. It is an old model.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

Vyom said:


> That's Cooler Master Elite 310. And no there isn't an opening on top. It is an old model.


Why don't you make one if you don't want to upgrade now. You can take help of Rakesh Sir.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Why don't you make one if you don't want to upgrade now. You can take help of Rakesh Sir.


Dust. If I drill holes in cabinet, I would be inviting more dust. So no thanks. I am ok until I can afford a good case with proper vents and filters and ability to install fans properly.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Dust. If I drill holes in cabinet, I would be inviting more dust. So no thanks. I am ok until I can afford a good case with proper vents and filters and ability to install fans properly.


Make a hole upwards and maybe idk install a fan. Ask Rakesh ji for guidance.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok Thanks. Who is this Rakesh Ji btw?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Ok Thanks. Who is this Rakesh Ji btw?


Modding :  Nighthawk Build


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Modding :  Nighthawk Build


Wow.. I was living under the rock.. Wasn't aware of this thread.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Wow.. I was living under the rock.. Wasn't aware of this thread.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Tu excele bnane se free to ho pehle.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 25, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Hot air from psu blows downwards towards cpu and gfx card
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk



It's an intake fan. It will intake the hot air from the other components and exhaust it from back. If it is placed in the bottom with a bottom vent it will intake cold air from bottom and its cooling will function completely isolated from the rest of the PC. Other than cooling the weight of the PSU is a problem if top mounted.

How is this PSU's weight compared to CX?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I think there's some miscommunication. I didn't have any problem connecting one of the 4 pin. Cause they can be split.
> I was saying that two 4 pin 'cables' are joined in a very strange way, such that it's not easy to take one apart from one, thereby negatively impacting cable management. Look at the image again.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/zTDs7Qo.jpg
> ...


I see,in latest CX series this cable is not like TX series & you can only split apart the connector portion so if you connect the one 4pin plug the other 4 pin plug will be just at its side with no separation in cable at all(as it is in yours TX model).


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2018)

It was like that in my CX series CX430V2. But in TX650M, a modular PSU, I wasn't expecting that in this.


----------

